
EventProp: Backpropagation for Exact Gradients in Spiking Neural Networks - orbifold
https://arxiv.org/abs/2009.08378
======
jegp
Great research! I guess this solves backpropagating on spiking dynamics.
Ground-breaking and with a lot of potential for generalisation.

One question; do you know whether this is implemented somewhere we can try it
out? And do you see this happening in a specific neuromorphic platform anytime
soon?

